# Will a Spaniel, English Springer/Mix make a good Grouse dog.



## cougarjim (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a chance to adopt a beautiful Spaniel, English Springer/Mix from the county shelter. He is 3 yrs and 1 month old. Would this mix make a good hunter for Grouse?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

maybe, if its a field bred springer probably


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not to nit pick but isnt the English springer a type of spaniel? So maybe theres a chance its a pure bred?


----------



## cougarjim (Sep 6, 2009)

knutson24 said:


> Not to nit pick but isnt the English springer a type of spaniel? So maybe theres a chance its a pure bred?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe he is a pure bred. I posted a picture of him. I think he is a nice looking dog. I just hope he is not gun shy. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Jim he looks kind of like hes got some setter in him.

look at the sticky above about gun shyness

If the dog has prey drive and wants to chase rabbits squirells birds ect he should be fine, almost all dogs have hunting instincts if you let them develop he should be OK. Just get him real fired up about birds before you brin in the gun. ANd a adopted adult dog takes about three weeks to settle in so just spend those three weeks getting him to bond and trust you.

Some of the best phez and grouse dogs are crosses and hes got some of the best types of breeding for that in him. He may even point.

If you want any advice, just ask theres a lot of good people on this forum now

good luck with him hes a nice looking dog and your doing a kind thing adopting him


----------



## cougarjim (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Bob for the advise. I will do that.

Jim


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

It's difficult to tell much from the photo, but from what I can see he could very well be a full blooded Springer from Field Lines. I have 5 Springers from field lines and he certainly looks like he could be a field bred Springer....the heads a little blockier, but that doesn't mean much. The only way to see what he's got is to test him out.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

could "spanial" mean Brittany Spanial? Maybe a mix of britt and springer??
although he doesn't look like it. Kind of looks like all springer.


----------



## cougarjim (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I went to the shelter prepared to adopt the springer. They took him out side to a grassy fenced area and turned him loose so I could watch him for a while. The first thing I noticed was the size of him, he was huge for a springer and he was very shy and timed. I thought it was just me being a stranger but they said he has been that way ever since he was brought in. (about 6 months) I think the dog was miss treated in the past.
I decided not to take him and I am buying a pure bred Brittany from a breeder here in my area. He is 1 yr and 1 Month old and is in training now. The owner says he is excellent in finding, pointing and family. 
I really appreciate the help I got on this forum, looks like a bunch of good people, I will probably need more when I start hunting and training him. He says he will hold most of the time but will flush now and then. Maybe he just needs a lot of hunting.

HE HAS AN IMPRESSIVE PEDIGREE WHICH INCLUDES

CH JORDEAN ALL KIDDIN' ASIDE JH

DC AFC SOINIC OF BLACK BUTTES MH

This is what I have been looking for all the time, a very small dog. I have had a Brittany before and was very satisfied with with her.

Jim

[/img]


----------

